# Shift knob pulled off while shifting



## Buff_AGM (Sep 25, 2002)

On a hard and admittedly clumsy 1-2 shift yesterday in my 330i, the wood shift knob just pulled right off the lever. Pretty embarassing when the guy next to you is watching you trying to stick it back on while trying the shift at the same time. I didn't realize it wasnt screwed on... Anyway is this something I can report to the dealer? Has this happened to any of you? Personally I think its a design flaw and a dangerous one at that. Please let me know of any ways to make the knob more secure while still leaving room to replace it later on. Thanks.


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Buff_AGM said:


> On a hard and admittedly clumsy 1-2 shift yesterday in my 330i, the wood shift knob just pulled right off the lever. Pretty embarassing when the guy next to you is watching you trying to stick it back on while trying the shift at the same time. I didn't realize it wasnt screwed on... Anyway is this something I can report to the dealer? Has this happened to any of you? Personally I think its a design flaw and a dangerous one at that. Please let me know of any ways to make the knob more secure while still leaving room to replace it later on. Thanks.


As soon as you secure it with something like superglue, you'll probably decide to change shift knobs.

It's designed to come off, but only with a sharp pull. I found on my old BMW after pulling it off once it came off more easily . . . which probably doesn't help.


----------



## Pete Teoh (Jan 27, 2002)

The shift knob just snaps on. Typically it's pretty tight and hard to remove even intentionally. If yours is particularly loose and easily pulled off, report it to the BMW Center and ask that they replace it.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

I had mine replaced for that reason.

The new knob stayed on nicely, the old one came off for every moderately aggressive 1-2 shift.


----------



## ARCHER (Dec 26, 2001)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> I had mine replaced for that reason.
> 
> The new knob stayed on nicely, the old one came off for every moderately aggressive 1-2 shift.


Ditto.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

Try giving it a yank (while you are not driving) and see if it comes off... if it does, look inside it and you will see little tangs that are supposed to engage with a groove in the gearshift body... if one or more of those little tangs are broken, the knob will come off as you have described... my wife's cars knob was removed numerous times for a repair issue, and the next time I drove it, I experienced your situation... The next time it was in the shop, I asked the SA to join me at the vehicle, and showed him how I could pull the knob off with one hand while standing outside the car... They installed a brand new knob under warranty...


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Or get a Whalen.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

I've noticed that the retention clips on the wood knobs are FAR more fragile than on the others.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

The Roadstergal said:


> Or get a Whalen.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Emission (Dec 19, 2001)

Every BMW I've ever driven has had this problem. 

I learned to drive stick-shift on an '84 533i... and the knob would fall off under aggressive shifting... get used to it (or get an aftermarket Momo with a set screw).


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

Emission said:


> Every BMW I've ever driven has had this problem.
> 
> I learned to drive stick-shift on an '84 533i... and the knob would fall off under aggressive shifting... get used to it (or get an aftermarket Momo with a set screw).


 OK this is my first BMW, so only one data point...

I have never had the shift knob come off in my hand even with aggressive shifting. I have not been to the track or autocrossed, but have been aggressive at times on the street and in our DV run. It took quite a bit of effort to pull it off the first when my SSK was installed. But it did get easier when I had it on/off a few times when I was trying to get the Whalen knob installed correctly. A few more times and I can see where it might be loose enough to come off.

The Whalen, on the other hand, ain't coming off come hell or highwater. That's good for aggressive shifting, but bad if I ever have to replace the shifter for some reason.


----------



## armaq (Apr 18, 2003)

Buff_AGM said:


> On a hard and admittedly clumsy 1-2 shift yesterday in my 330i, the wood shift knob just pulled right off the lever. Pretty embarassing when the guy next to you is watching you trying to stick it back on while trying the shift at the same time. I didn't realize it wasnt screwed on... Anyway is this something I can report to the dealer? Has this happened to any of you? Personally I think its a design flaw and a dangerous one at that. Please let me know of any ways to make the knob more secure while still leaving room to replace it later on. Thanks.


The exact same thing happened to me last week. I was trying to show my friend what the car could do then my hand slipped and I pulled it off giving myself a black eyeuch: THen I was in 1st for about half a minute


----------



## whamac (Mar 30, 2002)

operknockity said:


> OK this is my first BMW, so only one data point...
> 
> I have never had the shift knob come off in my hand even with aggressive shifting. I have not been to the track or autocrossed, but have been aggressive at times on the street and in our DV run. It took quite a bit of effort to pull it off the first when my SSK was installed. But it did get easier when I had it on/off a few times when I was trying to get the Whalen knob installed correctly. A few more times and I can see where it might be loose enough to come off.
> 
> The Whalen, on the other hand, ain't coming off come hell or highwater. That's good for aggressive shifting, but bad if I ever have to replace the shifter for some reason.


Won't come off???

You should be able to slide the locking collar up and remove the knob with one hand; even while driving.

Let me know if you're having a problem with the fit.


----------



## JonM (Jan 28, 2002)

Options:

1. Buy Whalen.

2. Wrap shift selector rod at the "lip" where the shift knob tangs lock with 1 wrapping of masking tape. This effectively increases the diameter of the selector rod and lets the tangs grip on a little tighter. Cheesy. But it works.

3. Replace and wait for it to happen again.

4. Buy Cavalino and pay way more than Whalen thaqt does not have cool locking feature.


----------



## BoyScout (Mar 20, 2004)

In theory, when shifting you should not be putting enough pressure on the shifter that the knob would ever come off (even when loose). You want to move the shifter into place without pulling up...even during aggressive shifting.

I have been in cars with people who must have learned to drive by watching "The Fast and the Furious", jamming the transmission into the next gear. In the real world, that is a good way bend a shift fork or otherwise toast your transmission.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

whamac said:


> Won't come off???
> 
> You should be able to slide the locking collar up and remove the knob with one hand; even while driving.
> 
> Let me know if you're having a problem with the fit.


 Since getting it to seat properly on the B&M SSK, I have not had any reason to remove it. However, I remember in one of our conversation or e-mail exchanges, you said something about it needing in the range of 80 ft-lbs of force to remove the knob from the lever once the locking collar is set. Maybe I'm just having a senior moment and have the number wrong.

As for being able to do it with one hand... It seemed to take quite a but of persuasion to get the collar to lock on the B&M lever. I don't think removing it will be a one hand affair.

But the point is, even while shifting aggressively, if the locking collar is not disturbed, a WSM is not gonna come off in your hand unless the shift lever breaks off.

If it comes down to having to remove the WSM, it'll most likely be because I'm changing out the whole SSK. If that is the case, then I can postpone removing the knob from the lever until after the whole assembly is out of the car and then I'll be able to get better leverage without the possibility of imprinting the top of the knob in my forehead.


----------



## Salvator (Oct 14, 2003)

BoyScout said:


> In theory, when shifting you should not be putting enough pressure on the shifter that the knob would ever come off (even when loose).


I concur... I try not to man-handle my shifter (  that sounds bad  ) but on the occasions where the knob came off, it was usually the 2 to 3 shift, and the angle of the shifter seemed to allow the knob to pop right off... I remember a friend of mine was thinking of buying a Z3 when they first came out, (he tends to drive a la "Fast and Furious") and while agressively shifting from 2 to 3, the knob came off on the demo car... he ended up discounting it as a purchase choice because of that, and ended up buying a Porsche instead...


----------

